

JsPoker - PokerBot Tournament written in Javascript - mdp
http://markpercival.tumblr.com/post/73598704764/js-poker-open-source-poker-bots

======
johnmurch
Love the concept and platform, also thinking about how now with NJ allowing
legal gambling online, a raspberry pi serer farm grinding out winnings, just a
thought.

Great stuff - will take a look this weekend and see if I can put something
together :)

